# tivocommunitymailer.com listed in anti-spam SURBL database



## ScratchMonkey (Jun 10, 2004)

The popular SpamAssassin filter used by main ISP's consults the SURBL database as part of its analysis of a message. The database compiles offending URL's from several sources, and tivocommunitymailer.com is listed in two of those sources, JP and OB.

http://www.surbl.org/

Use the Lookup item in the left margin there to check the domain.

This explains how domains get into the OB and JP databases:

http://www.surbl.org/lists.html

Here's the procedure for removal:

http://www.surbl.org/lists.html#removal


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Thanks for the note. These blacklist people really do need to check on domains before they just blindly add them into the list when one person may report it as spam. (yes, that is sometimes all it takes.) Now to get off the list requires all but your first born and more or less quite of bit of time sending off an e-mail to someone who may not even get it because it should be blacklisted.)


----------



## ScratchMonkey (Jun 10, 2004)

Here's the rule hits I got from SpamAssassin:

0.1 FORGED_RCVD_HELO Received: contains a forged HELO
1.4 MSGID_FROM_MTA_ID Message-Id for external message added locally
4.1 URIBL_JP_SURBL Contains an URL listed in the JP SURBL blocklist
[URIs: tivocommunitymailer.com]
3.0 URIBL_OB_SURBL Contains an URL listed in the OB SURBL blocklist
[URIs: tivocommunitymailer.com]

5 points is the threshold at which a message is declared likely spam.

The first comes from a mail server misconfig: The server should give its reverse DNS name in the HELO greeting when it first connects. The contribution to the score is small, but normally easily fixed.

The second item is a typical flaw in ratware, so it merits a small score. It surprises me that MailEnable doesn't add a Message-ID header. I was considering using their stuff myself, and that's a point against it.

The JB blocklist is the one with the complicated removal instructions.

For OB, it looks like you just email the list's maintainer. It's based on the domain's age, so I guess you must have just recently registered it.


----------

